# Official Bulls @ Pistons, Wednesday Dec. 22, 6:30 p.m. CST, WGN



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Tipoff is right now. I'm surprised nobody has posted this yet.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i'm here,go bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

five in a row guys!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

could a mod please merge the thread started by greekbullsfan with this one?

thanks.

got the detroit feed tonight.

ben wallace will be playing.

they are not going to take the bulls lightly.

here we go!


edit: uh, nevermind!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice lob pass from Deng to Curry.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

They alley oop from deng to curry was a shot i thought.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

All right. Looking ok out of the gates. We just need to make sure that we're not intimidated by these guys. Eddy should also avoid any ball punching incidents.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry is kicking *** early


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what i've done????????


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice job Duhon getting back on D and helping prevent an easy deuce.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Curry is kicking *** early


I hope he can stay keep it up in the second half. We all know how it seems like he is not even in the game in the second half most times.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

detroit is not shooting good so we just have to control de boards.
Tc must have a lot of minutes tonight.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> All right. Looking ok out of the gates. We just need to make sure that we're not intimidated by these guys. Eddy should also avoid any ball punching incidents.




That just made my day.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk travels.

5 turnovers already in the qtr.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Larrivee points out the Bulls have 5 TO's here in the first 7 minutes. Yikes.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darlets</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could give a chuckle.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is going to be a painful game to watch on the offensive end.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BG, Tyson, and Noce in with 3:35 to go in the first.

AD, Luol, Duhon sit.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They have 4 offensive rebounds to our 0 so far.

17-12 Pistons


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

turnovers will kill us


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Glad I could give a chuckle.


unfortunately I'm in an office and was trying very hard not to laugh out loud. That would have been bad.

Go bulls.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nocioni's first FG attempt is a 3pter :sigh: 

Ben Wallace is flat out owning us on the glass so far.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce with a nice cut and emphatic dunk!

Kirk with a 3 on the next posession.

Tie game.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

<center>
















*Chicago Bulls* (8-15)@ *Detroit Pistons* (12-11)
Wednesday Dec 22th, 2004, 7:30pm EST





































*Chris Duhon, Kirk Hinrich, Loul Deng, Antonio Davis, Eddy Curry*





































*Chauncey Billups, Richard Hamilton, Tayshun Prince, Rasheed Wallace, Ben Wallace*</center>

_*Since no one put the line-ups  Can be another win for the Bulls ??? I hope so*_


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce with two nice looking drives to the basket in this qtr. Hopefully we see a lot more of this.

End of qtr 1.

Tie game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice push in the end...gotta control the boards they are shooting ugly.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

7 turnovers already. Kirk with 3 of them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce with another agressive drive to the basket and draws the foul. Makes both FTs.

25-21 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

8 offensive rebounds for the Pistons 

We have 1.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon's handles . He can get any shot he wants.

6 pts in the qtr for him.

Noce draws another foul.

30-27 Bulls


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Ben heating up....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC with another tip-in off the off. rebound. He's got two of those in this qtr.

3 point Bulls lead.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry's 2 fouls have been from trying to get position. Who is this guy?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

9 turnovers so far


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The refs still treat us like sh*t.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

No uncontested shots


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That last shot by deng has to Spongy worthy


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> The refs still treat us like sh*t.


Why should that change any, because we won four games in a row?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We got bailed out there. They're in the penalty. FTs from here on.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bring gordon back!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Detroit announcers," The Chicago Bull club not an easy W anymore as alot of teams are finding out"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> bring gordon back!!!


I don't know y he got benched. He was playing well and not getting burned on D. But Skiles brings in Piatowski for him 

Another offensive foul called on us. That's like 3 in the qtr now :sigh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

8 pts and 6 rebs for TC in this qtr.

Bulls up 6


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

has anyone eat tzatziki??????:grinning:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh what a block by TC 

Wat's the point of playing Piatowkski if he can't make open shots? Missed 3 of them in this qtr.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Chandler had a great transition block on Rip!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Wat's the point of playing Piatowkski if he can't make open shots? Missed 3 of them in this qtr.


Finally makes one


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

trick play...put duhon to shoot the three!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Damn the Bulls defense isn't allowing the Pistons to do anything in the first half.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

CHandler was damn good out there.... great D and rebounding.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy we've played a FANTASTIC game aside from turnovers.

I love these guyz.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

pistons always shot poorly..playing against zonde defense. that´s the key for us. Dont let them get uncontested shots and play their transition game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are shootin 51% ,pistons 34%


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That was a great half of basket ball. The Bulls defense limited the Pistons to 33% shooting. 

This team is starting to look real good. 

Curry got into foul trouble by putting a body on Ben. Wouldn't see that last year. 

Chandler's jumper is becoming consistent and he is so active on the glass. 

Damn this has been a good stretch of basketball


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i asked sth guys,hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> has anyone eat tzatziki??????:grinning:


Hello GBF

What is tzatzkiki?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I (heart) the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I (heart) the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

We'd be up big time if we had taken care of the ball. If we keep up the high % shooting and keep playing D like this, though, we should be ok. 

Does it feel to anyone else like they have had a big weight lifted from their shoulders when they watch games now? I'm not convinced that we'll win any particular game, but I'm not convinced we'll lose either. That makes it fun and interesting. It's definitely a nice improvement..


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

I heart blonde chicks


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

3rd foul on Curry was a Ben flop.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon nice pass to EC for the dunk and 1!

We're up 10.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Bulls !!!










Nice game so far....*


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How abt giving us a F'N call u di*khead refs?? :upset:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so do we think that dupree has gotten the chicago out of him yet?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another offensive foul on us


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

21 personal fouls called on us. 

10 on them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG with an open jumper off the curl.

U gotta love crisp offensive execution.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offensive rebounds :upset: 

REfs call a foul on Pistons and fans bit*h abt it. Crybabies.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another BS offensive foul called on us.

Its almost as if the refs can't stand the fact that we're winning.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk is going off on the ref about the foul calls after he picks up a ticky tack foul.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Fouls:

Bulls - 23
Pistons - 10


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

What's with this foul discrepancy? That's more blatant than during the Dallas game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Refs, Offensive rebounds, and Billups are killin us!!!

Damn, Billups can't miss, he's a freakin one man show.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another offensive rebound for the Pistons. Billups pays with a 4 point play.

4 point game. Thanks to the refs mainly.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Imagine if the fouls were about even. The Bulls would be up by 15-20+ points by now.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Had to happen sooner or later...the refs suddenly remembered these guys were only the Bulls...that and a bunch of rookies.

 


:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Detroit has *16* offensive rebounds...

geez


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Screw this crap! None of these guys have any connection to any Bulls during the Jordan era; why do they have to suffer?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another offensive rebound. Where the FU*K is TC??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y does Kirk have to suck so bad whenever the clock is running down? Second time he couldn't get a shot off to end qtrs.

Anyway, 3 point game entering 4th.

I don't see us pulling it off.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Anyway, 2 point game entering 4th.
> ...


Have faith. If the Bulls continue to play defense, good things will happen. 
Besides, Gordon should be well rested


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Its obvious we need another short creater on the floor for a while now. Yet Gordon has been on the bench for eternity.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYYY Noce just made a 3pter.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offensive rebound, offensive rebound, offensive rebound and repeat that a million more times.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Its obvious we need another short creater on the floor for a while now. Yet Gordon has been on the bench for eternity.



he has 4 fouls so that might have something to do with it. 



edit: of course the minute i post this, he is back in the game!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> YAYYY Noce just made a 3pter.


I just wrote that down on a calender.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

(To the tune of the Night Santa Went Crazy [By Weird Al] Ripped off by some other song)

The Night the Refs went ****ing Crazy
In the Palace of Auburn Hills
Poor little Ben Gordon
Was knocked down to the floor
The big brute Antonio McDyess
Got away with the no talent flop
It continued onto the other end
Where the refs went crazy more
Lets not let these lyrics get out
Cuz John Green might be in the stands
We wouldn't want poor Hinrich
To get a cup of beer in the face.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

69-64 Bulls

Good thing our team doesn't get rattled too easily.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Defense! Defense! Out Piston the Pistons!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> 69-64 Bulls
> 
> Good thing our team doesn't get rattled too easily.


The team last year would piss in their pants right now and blow the lead to a 20 pts deficit in 5 mins. This team has BIG BALLS!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't think Duhon is ready to play against this kind of defensive pressure. Two dumb plays in a row. 

Kirk sits due to 5 fouls


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Refs are so just brutal tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG Gordon


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

> The team last year would piss in their pants right now and blow the lead to a 20 pts deficit in 5 mins. This team has BIG BALLS!


According to Pippen, so does Deng. Lets just leave it at that?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Big Shot Ben, Big Shot Ben!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Offensive foul. BS call, big SURPRISE.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

These ****in refs are trying to give detroit the game.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

AD laid out Lindsey Hunter. That pick was brutal.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

These pissed poor refs need to call the game fair even against playoff caliber teams.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

... and larry brown is the one complaining all game.:laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Brown bit*hing at the refs. What a di*khead. Is he seeing what's been going in this game?? 

Anyway, we're up 5. 

*BOWING* down infront of Ben Gordon. Where would we be this season without him?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Home job


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow, this is an insane game. Can we get more play-by-play? The nba.com liveupdate pretty much sucks.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I still have a bad feeling that this game will end up like the Dallas game. Lets hope not though.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

generally, I consider Nocioni's shot selection to be as bad as Jamals could be at times...but he's on tonight.

Looks like he may belong in this league.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't want the ball in Duhon's hand. Give it to Ben, either set a screen or get the FU*K out of his way.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

These Refs are s h * t!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This is awful play calling by Skiles. Y does Duhon have the ball in his hands??


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

It's time for the Bulls to turn up the heat and smoke the Pistons on their home floor.

By the way, Skiles need to put Hinrich back in at the 4 mins mark. GO BULLS!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Woah that was CRAZY 

I'm starting to feel like our BIGS are scared of Detroit's BIGS. Some of the offensive rebounds we've given up are beyond explanation.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

It's about time that Duhon is getting some pine times.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why do the PGs keep dribbling into the corner.... geez!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey, how about some live update here?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BEN, again. Not human.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC with a turnaround jumper of out nowhere. This is too good to be true


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk fouls out. Not a smart play.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Hinrichs gone Go BULLS!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

It's becoming a UConn showdown!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Where is Curry?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AD draws the offensive FOUL. Yes! Yes!

C'mon guyz, 2 more minutes.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah Rip is gone!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

WHAT A FUKEN STUD GORDON IS!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YES BEN GORDON. OMG. 3 PT PLAY! OMFG! This guy is F'N unbelievable.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Why does Hinrich commit another foul?

What was the foul on?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow! How is Ben Gordon hitting these shots.... he's amazin!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and Rip is done!

whoa. ben. 

detroit announcers: this kid is for real


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Rip/Hinrich gone

That trade is in our favor

and1!!
LOOK AT THE SCOWL ON BENS FACE!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Ben Gordon Rocks. That was a nice 3 point play by Ben. 

Bulls up 10


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

BEN GORDON IS TOO SHORT TO BE A SG! TRADE THIS BUST!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

In terms of the best shooters in the league, where does Ben rank?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Holy shizznit! Big Ben showing that it's his time!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> In terms of the best shooters in the league, where does Ben rank?


Ben is a long way from being a great shooter. However, this guy is as clutch as Wade.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE'RE GOING TO WIN PEOPLE. This is the best win in our post-dynasty history.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Running some clock now, let's hope.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

BULLS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:bbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

5 WINS IN A ROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

5 in arow,yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Billups loses it. YES!

5 game WIN streak. 

Take that refs!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Gordon's shot was one of the best shots a bulls player has made in years and years.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

*ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS*....

*DA BULLS ARE BACK!!!!! * ......Competing at least! 

FEELS GOOD BABY...FEELS GOOD!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

35% fg shooting for the Pistons, we out defensed them


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this is really happening!

merry christmas bulls!!!

ho, ho, ho 5 game streak!!!


oh yeah.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

YOU GUYS SEE TYSON HUG SKILES? TEAM IS UNITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Larry Brown bit*hing at the refs after the game ends. What a LOSER.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben my cousin Gordon is the truth


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

The most surreal win since the 96 championship.


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

Awesome!!! 5 in a row and counting...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Brown is having a breakdown on-court.


He'll probably go in the locker-room and annouce his retirement.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Bulls win!*

Detroit feed showed Skiles and AD having a happy moment followed by a manly hug between mean man Scotty and Tyson.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What the hell is Larry Brown *****in about... 

tell him to stop


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I called this game with confidence! How could you doubt the Bulls this game?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Happy Holidays everyone!!! A 5 game winning streak, I can't believe it:yes:


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Bulls win!*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Detroit feed showed Skiles and AD having a happy moment followed by a manly hug between mean man Scotty and Tyson.



 OUR TEAM


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

After the **** that this team has gone through, they ****ing deserve it!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> YOU GUYS SEE TYSON HUG SKILES? TEAM IS UNITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Him and Eddy shared a hug after the Blazers game.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

I would normally think he's trying to work in some psychology in to these refs, you know, for the next time...

...but I can only imagine he is simply having a real hissy fit because it is hard for him to believe that his team lost to the Bulls.


5 Straight and we will still not get *true* respect...

...AND WE SHOULD PREFER IT THAT WAY.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are definitely back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!look out for us!!!!!!!!! we beat the best defensive team in their own domain....Gordon is coming...imagine if he had 35 minutes pus


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are definitely back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!look out for us!!!!!!!!! we beat the best defensive team in their own domain....Gordon is coming...imagine if he had 35 minutes pus


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are definitely back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!look out for us!!!!!!!!! we beat the best defensive team in their own domain....Gordon is coming...imagine if he had 35 minutes pus


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Unbelievable. I love seeing our team smiling after the game and I'm just laughing at how good of a mood the board is in lately. We deserve this ****. WOW WOW WOW! To repeat everyone else, I don't believe it!!!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Quality win against a quality team. It's time to start believing again!

This team can and should compete night in and night out.

Again the key was good team D.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Browns team did just what he said they'd do: look past the Bulls to Indiana.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

5 in a row!! It's been so long.

Ben Gordon hit some huge shots with people in his face... I don't know how he made them.

And Nocioni provided great play off the bench. 

And Chandler was huge!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

to much losing in the past years...nice to have a streak...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Ben Gordon hit some huge shots with people in his face... I don't know how he made them.


Kid has superstar written all over him.

Why does Eddy disappear at the end of games though?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone notice how well-rounded the scoring is for the Bulls almost every game lately?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Five in a row!!! At Detroit no doubt. The pistons were 7-3 at home. 

Bulls bench came up huge!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are puting a nice chemistry together... the team are no longer lost . they have roles very clear....


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Browns team did just what he said they'd do: look past the Bulls to Indiana.


Yea, I didn't like that comment to much...

He said they we're going to warm up against our squads...

HAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the Sixers and Celtics both won tonight, so we gained no ground tonight. Our next game is against the Bucks, and we should easily beat them, with Curry and Chandler dominating their first and second unit big men. I really like where this team is going, we should be in the playoffs by the end of the year. But for some words of encouragement, the Heat were also 9-15 after 24 games last season. Also if we don't catch up right away and stay a little distance from .500 ball until later in the season, keep your heads up, the Heat did not reach a .500 record until April 9th of last year, their 4th to last game in the season. Lets hope the Heat of last year comparison holds true and we indeed do become the 4th seed in the playoffs.

Also another note. Ben Gordon is clutch. What is this, his 3rd or 4th game where he took over the fourth quarter, to help the Bulls coast to a victory. Minnesota, Portland, and this. I think there might of been one more too. He had like 10 4th quarter points, and he never cracks under pressure.

Also

I pity the fool that gets 22 offensive rebounds and lose.

On the bright side we are now only 3 games behind division foes Detroit and Indiana.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

cant wait to see sprtscenter....they ignore our last four wins...lets see now that we are for real!!!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I was checking the ticker while watching the raps/jazz game on The Score all night for updates of this game.. another win! i love this team!  Looks like another solid team effort. I can't wait to see Gordon play again, he sounds like he's really found his shot.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are on the spot now...look to more double teams on us in the next games


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. (AP) -- Ben Gordon scored 19 points and fellow reserve Tyson Chandler had 13 points and 11 rebounds as the Chicago Bulls won their fifth straight game, 89-82 over the Detroit Pistons on Wednesday night.

Chicago hadn't won five in a row since Michael Jordan led them on a 14-game run during the 1997-98 championship season. Detroit has lost four of six.

Six Bulls scored in double figures, including three players off the bench. The Chicago reserves outscored Detroit's 53-8, including 18 from Andres Nocioni.

Chauncey Billups led all scorers with 32 for the Pistons, while Ben Wallace had 12 points, 15 rebounds and six blocks while playing on a sprained ankle.

Chicago led 46-38 at the half, thanks to some outstanding defense. The Bulls held Detroit to 32.6 percent shooting in the first two quarters.

The Bulls expanded their lead to 11 early in the third, but Billups hit four 3-pointers, turning the last one into a four-point play when he was fouled by Eric Piatkowski.

Billups finished with 17 points in the period, pulling the Pistons within 64-62 at quarter's end.

Nocioni started the fourth with a 3-pointer for Chicago, but the defending champions stayed close until a 6-0 Bulls run made it 77-70 with 5:40 left.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> we are on the spot now...look to more double teams on us in the next games


Good, then we should expect more blowouts. Everyone on this team can make an open jumper. We don't have the Ronald Dupree and Shirley anymore. 

BTW, it sure didn't stop MJ from dominating teams.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Who cant stop this Bulls ?*


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the Sixers and Celtics both won tonight, so we gained no ground tonight. .


SO WHAT MAN!?

We beat the damn defending champs, I'd say we gained a HELL of alot of ground...

it would be different if we had 2 or 3 games to go in the season LOL, we're only 26 games into the season...nobodies worried that they won tonight..ridiculous..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> Good, then we should expect more blowouts. Everyone on this team can make an open jumper. We don't have the Ronald Dupree and Shirley anymore.



That´s right, i remember coach brown saying to dupree that he had to take chicago out of him.. Now after we hold them to just 34% in the firts half , i wonder what he had in mind!!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

serves Larry Brown right for what he said what a douche, 

great win by the Bulls,


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Larry Brown can kiss my freaking fanny. 30 whistles on the Bulls to 23 on the Pissedons. Don't blame the refs for your team getting worked.

I can't for the life of me understand how this same Bulls team, a team that couldn't guard a ball rack to start the season, has now become a cohesive and pretty damn impressive defensive unit. Looking at them now, it's hard to see a game in which they won't be competitive and have a chance to win. You ride Curry and Kirk for the first three quarters, then turn it over to Ben.

And I have to say that if there's one guy who exemplifies the turnaround, it's Nocioni. He looked like a 6-7 stack of garbage at the start of the year, and now he's become a player that the opposition absolutely has to account for. 

I am ready for several gallons of Kool-Aid adminstered intravenously at this point.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni is finally coming on his own...and man!! he really can make people pissed.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Something interesting I saw in the recap...



> Five of Chicago's nine wins this season have been on Wednesdays.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*PLAYOFFS anyone ?*


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> PLAYOFFS anyone ?


For sure!!!!!!


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Great team effort. Huge win with defense again. Held Detroit to 35.6% from the field. We were outrebounded, but still won.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Brown is acting like a guy who won't finish this season. He might be totally burnt out.

Yesterday he is talking about how he thought about quiting after the Det. brawl and how his kid hasnt been to a Pistons game since the incident. Now, he looks like a total d-bag trying to get at the official. 

Maybe after the long 03-04 season, the Olympic fiasco, and the slow start by the Pistons, it wouldnt shock me to see Brown step down.

Heck, maybe he will go coach @ USC.  You know how he likes to move around from job to job.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: 

:headbang: :rock: :jam: 

I have a very strange feeling. I think it's pronounced hap-pi-ness. Or somehting like that.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> *PLAYOFFS anyone ?*


If the bulls make it to the playoffs then Skiles is definitely COY. Depending on 3 rookies, a 2nd year player, and Curry and Chandler to carry this team.

We can win any night as long as we play defense. I thought we were doomed w/ all the Off. rebounds we were giving up. Goes to show you that we can still win games when we are not playing perfect.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what about darko? they really dont use him at all


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> If the bulls make it to the playoffs then Skiles is definitely COY. Depending on 3 rookies, a 2nd year player, and Curry and Chandler to carry this team.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. And Pax would definitely be a candidate for Executive of the Year, even though I think title will be won by Pat Riley.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

FIRE SKILES!!!

FIRE PAXSON!!!

BLOW UP THE TEAM!!!


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Besides Miami's 9-1 mark in the last 10 games, the Bulls have the best record in the East over their past 10 games at 7-3 with wins over playoff quality opponents (or damn near it). They should actually be 8-2, if not for the screw job against Dallas. Actually, the Philly game was winnable, so the Bulls could very easily have been 9-1 over their past 10 games!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

wow!

This is not funny anymore - winning against Detroit on the road with no starter having a mindblowing game...

Again - wow!


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Wow!!!!

This team is officially for real.

I think we are playoff bound.

It's to the point that I am not going to wish bad luck on the 76ers or Celts. We are going to earn this one.

The improvement on D overall is unbelievable. And the entire team makes stupid youthfull mistakes overall. Just wait till we get that out of our system.

Det announcers really liked Ben, Chandler, Deng and Hinrich. Said Nocioni shot every time he got the ball. (I didn't feel that way).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe people are starting to realize the real Larry Brown, who loves to blame everyone but himself (especially after the Olympic fiasco proved his play the right way garbage is just that). 

Glad to see the Bulls kick the crap out of the can't shoot straight Pistons. The worst champ in two generations (maybe ever?). Of course he's going to complain about the refs, because his team can't shoot, so they are used to roughing teams up. Since they can't do that anymore due to the subtle rule change, they are an avg. team with not much skill. Who would have thunk it? 

Larry talking about quitting? That's all he did in Philadelphia.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Maybe people are starting to realize the real Larry Brown, who loves to blame everyone but himself (especially after the Olympic fiasco proved his play the right way garbage is just that).
> 
> Glad to see the Bulls kick the crap out of the can't shoot straight Pistons. The worst champ in two generations (maybe ever?). Of course he's going to complain about the refs, because his team can't shoot, so they are used to roughing teams up. Since they can't do that anymore due to the subtle rule change, they are an avg. team with not much skill. Who would have thunk it?
> ...


Ironic that there were certain threads hinting that Pax was building after this Brown-lead team.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> Ironic that there were certain threads hinting that Pax was building after this Brown-lead team.


No, people said Pax was building in Dumars, not Brown's, image.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Maybe people are starting to realize the real Larry Brown, who loves to blame everyone but himself (especially after the Olympic fiasco proved his play the right way garbage is just that).
> 
> Glad to see the Bulls kick the crap out of the can't shoot straight Pistons. The worst champ in two generations (maybe ever?). Of course he's going to complain about the refs, because his team can't shoot, so they are used to roughing teams up. Since they can't do that anymore due to the subtle rule change, they are an avg. team with not much skill. Who would have thunk it?
> ...


Gee, it's a wonder Brown won both an NCAA title and and NBA title with the "garbage" systems he employs. There's a reason many respected analysts and scholars of the game feel he's the best coach on the planet and one of the best of the last two decades.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> No, people said Pax was building in Dumars, not Brown's, image.


I don't understand the importance of this distinction because both of them kind of have to be on the same page to make the team work.

The implication in those threads was that Pax was trying to re-create a similar situation to the Pistons.

So part of that similar situation would be having a coach somehow similar to Larry Brown.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Gee, it's a wonder Brown won both an NCAA title and and NBA title with the "garbage" systems he employs. There's a reason many respected analysts and scholars of the game feel he's the best coach on the planet and one of the best of the last two decades.


I don't agree. He won a title in Lawrence though, so I'm not surprised you agree.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't agree. He won a title in Lawrence though, so I'm not surprised you agree.


Just pointing out the obvioius and objective truth, HKF. How many coaches have won on both levels? Hell, how many coaches have won on _one_ level?

No bias here. Just the freaking results.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> So part of that similar situation would be having a coach somehow similar to Larry Brown.


I don't buy your logic. Being a GM and a coach are very different jobs. 

With that said, I am sure that Pax would probably be happy if his legacy as a GM is as good as Brown's legacy will be as a coach.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

If Brown's system was "garbage", and in said system he employed the weakest team to win an NBA title in two generations (or possibly ever), what does that make Phil Jackson and last year's Laker system which featured two of the best players of all time?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Larry Brown had been coaching in the NBA for over 2 decades and hadn't won an NBA title. Just because he wins one now, that makes him the best coach in the world? He won a title at Kansas that's great, even though that title was won on shady recruiting of Ed Manning and his son Danny. 

Look, I don't like Larry and I've never said otherwise. I think he's a whiner and overrated and the media tries to make him out to be some perfect coach, when he has constantly tried to stick square players into round holes. He basically destroyed the Sixer franchise with his awful personnel moves (using Billy King as a puppet) and Donnie Walsh did the right thing getting rid of him and bringing in Larry Bird, because his players tuned him out in Indiana and he wanted too much control in front office decisions.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> If Brown's system was "garbage", and in said system he employed the weakest team to win an NBA title in two generations (or possibly ever), what does that make Phil Jackson and last year's Laker system which featured two of the best players of all time?


Obviously that team was not a good team. It had two of the best players of all time but it wasn't a good team. I don't remember saying that Laker team was a good team. His system was garbage. It was predicated on a defensive system where hacking is the norm and the belief that they can't call all the fouls. I complained about it during the Milwaukee series. 

I don't feel like getting in a pissing match over it, as my stance on Brown isn't going to change and your words aren't going to make me change either.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Larry Brown had been coaching in the NBA for over 2 decades and hadn't won an NBA title. Just because he wins one now, that makes him the best coach in the world?


I don't know if he's the best coach in the world (although a great many people do), but he's certainly better than a "garbage" system coach. Such a title is laughable.



> He won a title at Kansas that's great, even though that title was won on shady recruiting of Ed Manning and his son Danny.


True about Danny, but we're talking about the bottom line here. Brown won with Manning and a bunch of scrubs and Kevin Pritchard. As a 10 seed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> True about Danny, but we're talking about the bottom line here. Brown won with Manning and a bunch of scrubs and Kevin Pritchard. As a 10 seed.


He doesn't win that title if Danny Manning didn't play like a future NBA superstar in the NCAA tournament. I've seen that final four. Manning was ridiculous.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't buy your logic. Being a GM and a coach are very different jobs.
> ...


Now I'm just lost. I'm kicking myself for using the words "Brown-lead"

Of course they do different jobs.

I'm just saying that the GM and coach probably have to be on the same page to get anything working.

The GM is the overall architect and visionary. The coach, while he may have some differences, does the job of making sure the players achieve those visions.

Let's try this again. In those threads, it was implied that Pax was building a team after the Pistons. Skiles would do the job similar to Brown of enforcing a certain vision.

Sense-making ?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> He doesn't win that title if Danny Manning didn't play like a future NBA superstar in the NCAA tournament. I've seen that final four. Manning was ridiculous.


...and how many NCAA titles have been won by legendary coaches coaching future superstars? More than a few, I suppose...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Det announcers really liked Ben, Chandler, Deng and Hinrich. Said Nocioni shot every time he got the ball. (I didn't feel that way).


He was on tonight, but Andres needs to work on his shot selection.

He also thinks that when his teammates shout "Pass!" they mean "Shoot it!!"


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I can't for the life of me understand how this same Bulls team, a team that couldn't guard a ball rack to start the season, has now become a cohesive and pretty damn impressive defensive unit.


This is worthy of it's own thread...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> His system was garbage. It was predicated on a defensive system where hacking is the norm and the belief that they can't call all the fouls.


The job of a coach is to maximize his teams talent. Larry Brown did that to the extreme last year regardless of whether or not you think they play pretty basketball.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Det announcers really liked Ben, Chandler, Deng and Hinrich. Said Nocioni shot every time he got the ball. (I didn't feel that way).


Well, if Nocioni's going to . . . 

A. Pipe down monster dunks on guys' heads

B. Hit some sweet mid-range Js to beat the shot clock

and C. Take judicious threes when the opportunity arises and hit a respectable percentage of them

. . . then the Detroit announcers can feel however they like.

It was interesting, as usual, to hear the opposing broadcast. Kelser changed his position on the Bulls more than a Colts wide-out does while Manning cycles through his audibles.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

On Larry Brown:

I think he's a good coach and an astute student/very respectful of the game, but I also think he's wildly overrated and kind of the ultimate "insiders" coach. He's part of that whole Five-Star gang -- Hubie Brown, Pitino, Fratello, Lawrence Frank, Adubato, Rothstein, etc. -- who seem to have an undue amount of influence with owners, GMs, and the media, and who always look out for one another. 

Brown has been widely credited as being some sort of offensive guru. Yet I can't think of any successful teams who've had worse regular offensive sets than Brown's Sixers and Pistons. Just wretched, unimaginative stuff. Even tonight when the chips were down, you could see that Larry's go-to play was what I call a "Ewing move" -- a play whose real intent is not to actually convert a bucket, but simply to draw a foul.

And don't let the hangdog, soulful press conferences fool you. Larry's ego is outsized in the extreme. You don't move around from gig to gig unless you think you're better than everyone else.

He's got his ring now and he's got an easy out -- post-traumatic stress disorder from the brawl. If Detroit continues to founder, this'll be it for Lawrence, unless he decides to have a nightcap at some poor unsuspecting institution of higher learning.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Larry Brown can kiss my freaking fanny. 30 whistles on the Bulls to 23 on the Pissedons. Don't blame the refs for your team getting worked.
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand how this same Bulls team, a team that couldn't guard a ball rack to start the season, has now become a cohesive and pretty damn impressive defensive unit. Looking at them now, it's hard to see a game in which they won't be competitive and have a chance to win. You ride Curry and Kirk for the first three quarters, then turn it over to Ben.
> ...


Step away from the kool-aid, its no longer necessary.  The quotes have been there in the paper for us to read. The players credit Skiles with the system and telling them what to do. Everybodies saying the right things now, but its clear we have good players and they're doing what the coaching staff wants now. We're back in the NBA!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> On Larry Brown:
> 
> I think he's a good coach and an astute student/very respectful of the game, but I also think he's wildly overrated and kind of the ultimate "insiders" coach.* He's part of that whole Five-Star gang -- Hubie Brown, Pitino, Fratello, Lawrence Frank, Adubato, Rothstein, etc.* -- who seem to have an undue amount of influence with owners, GMs, and the media, and who always look out for one another.


So you're saying cause he's Jewish and Jews stick together (in regards to praise and lack of criticism)?  

Not that I disagree with it, just wondering if that's where you were going. Cause I'll say it flat out.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> So you're saying cause he's Jewish and Jews stick together (in regards to praise and lack of criticism)?
> ...


No, that wasn't my intent at all. Five-Star is run by a Jewish guy, Howard Garfinkel, and many of the coaches who've passed through there are Jewish, but Fratello, Pitino, Adubato, Frank, and many others are not. I don't think any religion other than basketball has anything to do with it.

Basically, draw a line from Philly to Brooklyn, making sure you go through Bergen, Union, and Essex Counties in New Jersey. Anyone from there is likely to be a Five-Star guy, whether they're Jewish, Italian, Irish (Brendan Malone), Chinese, whatever.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Great win by the Bulls!

Ben was clutch tonight. AD, Pike helped out at the end. Tyson did well. I just wish Curry would have been a greater force. Hinrich did all he could. Duhon. meh. dribbling into a corner is a rookie mistake but he should know better. Detroit is so good at trapping guys like that.

Our defense frustrated them and Nocioni was outstanding tonight on both side of the court. Rip had no clue what he was doing tonight. Looks like Billups was the only guy to step up.

Larry Brown is a such a whiny baby. Take the loss like a man.










_Detroit Pistons coach Larry Brown, left, argues with NBA official Jim Clark, second from right, as a security person gets between the two after their game against the Chicago Bulls Wednesday, Dec. 22, 2004, in Auburn Hills, Mich. Brown was angry with official Anthony Wood, right. Pistons' assistant coach Gar Heard, second from left, also tries to get Brown off the court. (AP Photo/Duane Burleson)_ 

imagine if the crowd started to throw stuff. Does Larry Brown get suspended for inciting a riot?










_Chicago Bulls forward Luol Deng goes to the basket against Detroit Pistons forward Rasheed Wallace, bottom, in the second quarter Wednesday, Dec. 22, 2004, in Auburn Hills, Mich. (AP Photo/Duane Burleson)_










_Chicago Bulls coach Scott Skiles, right, congratulates Ben Gordon (7) as he heads toward the bench during a time out in the fourth quarter against the Portland Trail Blazers Monday, Dec. 20, 2004 in Chicago. Gordon scored a team high 23 points helping the Bulls to a 92-87 victory, their fourth win in a row. (AP Photo/Jeff Roberson)_


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> No, that wasn't my intent at all. Five-Star is run by a Jewish guy, Howard Garfinkel, and many of the coaches who've passed through there are Jewish, but Fratello, Pitino, Adubato, Frank, and many others are not. I don't think any religion other than basketball has anything to do with it.
> ...


Garf is Jewish, as is Frank and Adubato. Okay, you were talking about the 5-star camp.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

if it means anything, we are on the frontpage of cbs.sportsline.com, front page of the nba page at cnnsi.com,

surprisingly  nothing on espn.com. it's all shaq-kobe or pistons-pacers.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. 

Came home.

Saw the score. 

And creamed my pants.



Great win Bullies. Keep it up.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Wow.
> 
> Came home.
> ...



ditto

GO BULLS!


I can't wait to read up on what transpired...


OT: By the way Meet the Fockers is a must see


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> OT: By the way Meet the Fockers is a must see


LOL. You were doing the same thing I was.

Yes. Meet the Fockers was fun. 

Dustin Hoffman is the man.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Garf is Jewish, as is Frank and Adubato. Okay, you were talking about the 5-star camp.


It probably also bears mentioning that Larry is a prominent member of two other coaching fraternities -- the UNC mafia and ex-ABAers.

To give you an idea of how the Five-Star alums look out for each other, check out Lawrence Frank's official bio:



> A native of Teaneck, New Jersey, Frank spent three seasons as an assistant coach for the Vancouver Grizzlies under Brian Hill. Frank's responsibilities with the Grizzlies included scouting upcoming opponents as well as practice and bench coaching duties.
> 
> Prior to joining the Grizzlies, Frank served as an assistant coach at the University of Tennessee for three seasons under Head Coach Kevin O'Neill. Frank first worked with O'Neill as a staff assistant at Marquette in 1992 and during his tenure, helped lead the Marquette Warriors to two NCAA tournament berths and a Sweet Sixteen appearance in 1994.


He's from NJ and he was hired by two former Five-Star guys in Hill and O'Neill (both from NY/NJ). If you were to look at the bios of the Five-Star guys, you'll see an insane rate of cross-hiring / nepotism.

Okay, major tangent over. Just pointing out how well-connected Larry Brown is (and trying to get away from the Jewish angle).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> He's from NJ and he was hired by two former Five-Star guys in Hill and O'Neill (both from NY/NJ). If you were to look at the bios of the Five-Star guys, you'll see an insane rate of cross-hiring / nepotism.
> 
> Okay, major tangent over. Just pointing out how well-connected Larry Brown is (and trying to get away from the Jewish angle).


Which disregards what I was saying how? It's exactly how things work in society. :laugh: I should know, I work with them.

I'll leave it be though.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Which disregards what I was saying how? It's exactly how things work in society. :laugh: I should know, I work with them.
> ...


HKF, you get p!ssed at Skiles for wanting to get a certain unnamed "element" out of basketball, yet you state this?


----------

